# Angled Laundry Chute



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Floors act as a firebreak. How is this handled in a chute?

All you need to know is the coefficient of sliding friction between typical clothes and the surface of the chute. Easier said than found.

"A 66.0 kg base runner begins his slide into second base when he is moving at a speed of 4 m/s. The coefficient of friction between his clothes and Earth is 0.70. He slides so that his speed is zero just as he reaches the base. (a) How much mechanical energy is lost due to fric... "

Will you be giving the clothes a push?


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> Floors act as a firebreak. How is this handled in a chute?


Good point. In a fire this could turn into a chimney. I'll have to read up on how that's typically handled.



Yoyizit said:


> Will you be giving the clothes a push?


I was hoping gravity would do that part for me?

I laughed when I saw the math. "Oh no! Word problems! They're following me from school!"


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I remember reading about this in a prior thread, the answer was never told, but the concensus was that it goes against fire code. Worth a call to the town hall though.

lmao @ yoyi...you promised no more drinking when you post!:laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

When I wrote that post my BAC was 0.0%. :thumbsup:

Test the chute with some representative items of clothing at a representative slope. 

Hopefully 100% of the items accelerate down the pipe. If not you may have to make a slippery, weighted, full-width plate that flushes out the chute every laundry day.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Check local codes



> Although a chute's design depends on the house, Tom recommends an elevated door to prevent kids from accidentally falling down the chute. State building codes might regulate size, placement and design, and sometimes require a trapdoor to prevent fires from traveling up a chute. Dan Priest of the National Association of Home Builders suggests contacting local building officials to get the code information "straight from the horse's mouth with the most recent amendments."


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good advice. I believe they require self-closing doors.

I had one I would jump/fall down (one floor) while escaping from my older sister in pursuit. We also used it for clothes.... quite handy.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

This book
http://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-En...ual-Exam/dp/1591260493/ref=dp_cp_ob_b_title_1
has a whole chapter on methods for moving materials from one place to another, like in factories.
This sloping chute might prove to be pretty challenging.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

melamine...very slick


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> while escaping from my older sister in pursuit.


That's sorta' what Bridget Fonda did in
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107843/


----------



## Fox (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm starting to think angling it at all might be a bit daft, depending on the angle.

I doubt it's of great concern if there is a 1 sq. ft. box in the back of the closet, even if it isn't centered.

Trying to get a friend of mine to speak to a local contractor who will know the codes. Self-closing doors are definitely going to be required.

I'll have to measure just how much of an angle it would be.


----------

